# Style Of The Week 30/5/07 - American Brown



## Stuster (30/5/07)

This week it's off to the US for a hoppy dark ale, American Brown, BJCP style 10C.

Doc's American Brown thread
Warren's recipe
Jamil the God's show on American Browns

So what are your experiences with this style? Grains? Hops? Which yeast to use? Grains to use for a partial mash? Kit based suggestions? Any commercial American Browns available here?

Tell us all you know about this style so we can make good beer. :chug: 

Info from here.



> 10C. American Brown Ale
> 
> Aroma: Malty, sweet and rich, which often has a chocolate, caramel, nutty and/or toasty quality. Hop aroma is typically low to moderate. Some interpretations of the style may feature a stronger hop aroma, a citrusy American hop character, and/or a fresh dry-hopped aroma (all are optional). Fruity esters are moderate to very low. The dark malt character is more robust than other brown ales, yet stops short of being overly porter-like. The malt and hops are generally balanced. Moderately low to no diacetyl.
> 
> ...


----------



## warrenlw63 (30/5/07)

Nice style.  

I have a simple theory for an American Brown. If the flavour reminds me a little of Jaffas I've nailed it. :lol: 

I like the Caramel/Choc notes and citrus hop finish. Dead easy to make too. Also allows you to be a little experimental or even go crazy with specialty malts. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## RobW (30/5/07)

I brewed Doc's American brown last year and was happy with the result. Nice chocolate/caramel flavours with a citrussy Cascade finish. Very popular with guest tasters & didn't last long. For some reason I haven't done one since. Must be time to dust off the recipe book.


----------



## sam (30/5/07)

Been brewing heaps of these recently. I've been going for more of a "India Dark Ale", with high end OG (1060) and IBUs (60-80). 

Been playing with the obvious; pale +munich +crystal +choc +black +/-a few oats. Lots of whole hops, Columbus are super, Simcoe, Amarillo (wasn't that thrilled), Cascade, Centennial. Yeast has been 1056 so far.

Simple style to make, taste great too. I'll post a recipe of my most recent when I get home.


----------



## neonmeate (30/5/07)

dark malts + cascade = bleugh

imo that is.

i think it's a silly style. i prefer fruity yeast with dark malts rather than fruity hops.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (30/5/07)

i'm reading doc's american brown thread and seeing some referances to a 1026 cask ale, i had a look at the wyeast site but it's not listed, is this a special strain? or perhaps no longer available?

-Phill


----------



## Stuster (30/5/07)

DFT, it's no longer available. I'm guessing they will launch it as a VSS sometime as there are a number of brewers (including one guy in Japan  ) who really like this strain.

I like this style. I made one last year, but have yet to do one this year. Maybe later in the year. I guess if you don't like chocolate orange, you won't like this beer.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (30/5/07)

cheers Stuster (tu)

-Phill


----------



## bconnery (30/5/07)

Not a style I've had heaps of, a couple in the US from memory but there was a very niceexample of it in the QLD Xmas case swap...

Lots of citrus against that nice dark malt flavour. 

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=13050



I can certainly see how it wouldn't be to everyone's taste though.


----------



## KoNG (30/5/07)

I brewed one of these puppies a month or two back, with the intention of serving it up on FA cup night. I decided to pitch Windsor for some reason, after having decided on us56. the resulting beer was a little worrying at first. The high FG of windsor resulted in what others described as "grape juice" (mind you this was 3 days out of primary). FA cup was 3 weeks away and i'd promised 2 kegs.
Long story short, the beer came into its own and was the hit of the night (leaving a whole keg of styrian dry hopped bitter for me and one other mate). 

Dark crystal, amarillo and cascade were the main factors and i think in the end the windsor was a fine choice too.
i'll dig up the recipe.
Jackie Brown was her name.


----------



## Ross (30/5/07)

I love this stye & brewed this one for a mate in January - Was my best to date :chug: 

American Brown Ale 
Type: All Grain
Date: 10/01/2007 
Batch Size: 26.00 L
Brewer: Ross 
Boil Size: 34.00 L Asst Brewer: Mark 
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.0 

Ingredients
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 71.4 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBC) Grain 8.9 % 
0.35 kg Brown Malt (128.1 EBC) Grain 6.3 % 
0.35 kg Chocolate Malt Pale (600.0 EBC) Grain 6.3 % 
0.20 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 3.6 % 
0.20 kg Caramunich Malt (110.3 EBC) Grain 3.6 % 
25.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.90%] (80 min) Hops 22.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [6.00%] (15 min) Hops 5.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Chinook [13.00%] (5 min) Hops 4.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Williamette [4.60%] (15 min) Hops 4.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.90%] (5 min) Hops 3.3 IBU 
26.00 gm Cascade [6.00%] (5 min) Hops 2.7 IBU 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile
Original Gravity: 1.057 SG 
Final Gravity: 1.014 SG 
Actual Alcohol by Vol: 5.6 % 
Bitterness: 42.4 IBU Calories: 540 cal/l 
Est Color: 49.1 EBC Color: Color 


cheers Ross


----------



## jpbirbeck (30/5/07)

I've done one of these and it is beautiful. One of the best beers I've ever had. brewed with WY1056 and masses of hops, Simcoe, Ahtanum, Amarillo and Cascade...


----------



## PostModern (30/5/07)

My first AG was an American Brown. Very nice beer!

39.6% Bartett Burston Lager Malt
39.6% Light Munich
9.9% Wheat
5.9% Dark Crystal
4% CaraPils
1% Chocolate Malt

25g Northern Brewer 6.8%AA 60mins 26.8IBU
10g Willamette 5%AA 60mins 7.9IBU
8g Cascade 5.75%AA 20mins 2.4IBU
8g Amarillo 9.5%AA 20mins 4.0IBU
15g Amarillo 9.5%AA 5mins 3.7IBU

Sinlge infusion mash 65C 60 mins
OG 1.044
Wyeast 1335 English Ale II

My OG was way below target of 1.060, but the beer was still very good (I adjusted the bittering addition to compensate, would have gone for about 35 IBU had it been on target).

I really enjoyed this style. Must get around to brewing one with my efficiency fixed.


----------



## mje1980 (29/6/10)

I just brewed this, its a bit lighter than calc'd, but im looking forward to drinking it. 

87.9% Jw trad
5.9% Caramunich 3
4% pale choc
2.3% Biscuit. 

Columbus @ 30 mins and 21.4 IBU

Cascade @ 15 mins and 4.4 IBU

Cascade @ 5 mins and 1.5 IBU

1.047
27 IBU

Pacman


----------



## ~MikE (29/6/10)

i made one of these a while ago:

Mike's Brown-Rye
~18L
3.50 kg Pale Malt, Ale - 69.1 %
0.60 kg Rye Malt - 11.9 %
0.50 kg Munich I - 9.9 %
0.20 kg Caramunich Malt I - 4.0 %
0.15 kg Caraaroma - 3.0 %
0.12 kg Chocolate Malt - 2.3 %
30.00 gm Newport [10.00%] (60 min) Hops 35.4 IBU
25.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (20 min) Hops 9.8 IBU
25.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (0 min) Hops -
~20g Cascade - dry hopped in the keg

mash: spiked to 69C - 90mins
fermented with pacman

next version (planned for the weekend actually) will be more rye, and heavily scaled back on the hops.

EDIT: wow, this thread was dug up from the archives...


----------



## filbrew (21/2/13)

Hey guys I was wondering if you guys could give me some advice on this recipe its loosly based on one of Jamils recipes but I haver had to substitue it with what my HB shop has. I'm a little worried that the joe white crystal is too dark and might be too over powering. Would mashing lower temp help balance it out?



Est Original
*Gravity:* 1.050 SG
_*Est Final Gravity:*_ 1.013 SG
*Estimated Alcohol by Vol*_*:*_ 4.8 %
_*Bitterness:*_ 34.1 IBU
_*Est Color:*_ 40.0 EBC
23lts

4.53 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9 EBC) Grain 86.8 %

0.23 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White)(750.6 EBC) Grain 4.4 %

0.23 kg Crystal Pale (Simpsons)(60.0 EBC) Grain 4.4 %

0.11 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White)(216.7 EBC) Grain 2.2 %

0.11 kg Victory Malt (biscuit) (Briess)(55.2 EBC) Grain 2.2 %

Simcoe [13.00%] (60 min) Hops 25.4 IBU 17.00 gm
Cascade [5.50%] (15 min) Hops 8.8 IBU 28.00 gm
Cascade [5.50%] (0 min) Hops 50.00 gm


----------



## stakka82 (22/2/13)

I'm no expert on American brown ales, but imo its a bit of a waste to just bitter with the simcoe... If it were me I'd go a cascade/simcoe mix for each of those additions for the same ibu, otherwise the cascade will completely dominate... Or just use cascade all the way through and save the simcoe if that's your intention.


----------



## benno1973 (22/2/13)

I don't think you'd need to make any adjustments. Have you run it through Beersmith or similar to see what the colour comes out like?

Am. Browns are generally full bodied, malty beers, so don't be tempted to mash lower. Personally I don't like JW Crystal, but you've only got 110g in there, so it shouldn't be too overpowering. 

I'd second that Simcoe advice, use some of it at the end for a bit of hop complexity.


----------



## filbrew (22/2/13)

Thanks for the advice guys. Here what I've changed with the hop regime.

17.00gm Simcoe [12.50%] (60 min) Hops 24.4 IBU
14.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (15 min) Hops 4.4 IBU
6.00 gm Simcoe [12.50%] (15 min) Hops 4.3 IBU
12.00 gm Simcoe [12.50%] (0 min)
26.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (0 min)

I have adjusted it so the alpha acid content of each is equal.


----------



## Midnight Brew (26/6/13)

Brewed a double of this today.

Dark Ale V2
JW Trad Ale 55%
JW Munich Light 20%
JW Wheat 10%
JW Crystal 6%
JW Dark Crystal 6%
Weyermann Carafa Special I 3%

Temp 55/62/67/72/78
Time 5/10/50/10/Raise Bag

FWH Cascade and Super Alpha
Cube Hop, Cascade, Super Alpha and Citra
5 min mini boil Cascade and Super Alpha
Dry Hop Cascade and Super Alpha about 1.5g p/l
Wy Greenbelt

Fell short on gravity and volume. :unsure:
Target OG 1.050
Actual OG 1.048
Target Vol 44L
Actual 42L
Estimate colour 42.2 EBC
Estimate IBU 40.7


----------



## Byran (26/6/13)

Oh that looks good Midnight. I been making english browns of late and Im always tempted to throw heaps of fruity hops at them....... I love this style


----------



## Midnight Brew (27/7/13)

Midnight Brew said:


> Brewed a double of this today.
> 
> Dark Ale V2
> JW Trad Ale 55%
> ...


She's drinking fine, got a spare cube so will stick to this hoping schedule and maybe throw some spare citra at it too. Only 2 weeks in the bottle and its brilliant. My Vic July case swap beer.


----------



## rude (15/5/16)

Trying to formulate one of these American Browns all comments appreciated

Using Brew Mate & Brun only discrepancy is the SRM for carramunich 11
BrewMate has it at 63 SRM cant change Wey has it at 120 SRM entered into Brun

4 kg Mariss Otter 5 SRM
400g Munich 1 70 SRM
100g Choc 350 SRM
100g Carramunich 11 120 SRM
100g Pale Wheat 4 SRM

chinook 11.5 AA 12g 60 mins 17.33 IBUs
centennial 9.1 AA 18g 1 min 7.62 IBUS
cascade 6.8 AA 25g 1 min 7.91 IBUs
Total 31,29 IBUs

14 L mash in
28 L mash out sparge
34 L pre boil 23 L batch in cube

OG 1051 FG 1013 thinking of using either wyeast 1009 or Nottingham

Using R/O water Brun Full

IN MASH Caso4 0.84g CaCl2 1.4 g Mgso4 0.7 g NaHco3 0.98 g (used this to get sodium up & mash to higher end) ?
IN KETTLE 1.68g 2.8 g 1.4 g

Estimated Mash PH 5.6 will check 15 to 20 mins in adjusting with lactic acid to 5,5 PH ?

Havent got a lot of malt variety at hand
Have Magnum, Amarrillo bit of Citra,Pearle hops at hand

Brew mate has SRM at 12.4 Brun 5.9 not sure about these figures
Style calls for 5 to 14 SRM


----------

